# CF Bowties done too...



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

looks sweet. mine's the same color, I want to do the bows.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks good! You can't even tell its Carbon from that distance. Hoping to get mine done this Sunday as I might have time, but mother nature will probably be an *itch and make it not possible...


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I will say that they go on easier if they are warm....
The weather here has been in the upper 60's lower 70's and rainy.
I borrowed a heat gun from work, and preheated the overlays and the emblems after cleaning them (the emblems on the car) with alcohol and thouroughly drying them. I guess a hair dryer will work too, I just was using a heat gun at work, and thought, "Hey, I could use this on my days off!" 

The back one is easily done, the front a bit more work, but not bad. I had one wrinkle at the bottom center, but a little work with the heat gun and elbow grease and it worked out fine. That's the deal, the overlays are a LOT more forgiving if they are warm and flexible/stretchable.

My next mod is putting LEDs underneath the dash in the footwells...maybe tomorrow.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Macman said:


> looks sweet. mine's the same color, I want to do the bows.


The bows would be a nice addition once you get her home from the "hospital"....how's that going, by the way??


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

gman19 said:


> The bows would be a nice addition once you get her home from the "hospital"....how's that going, by the way??


Not to get too far off topic, but the original time was said 5 days, not including weekends, now it's more like 7 week days. it's killing me and I hate the rental.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

I noticed on the back of your car that you have an RS and 1.4 badge. Is that something new for 2012 or did you add them yourself.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I will say that they go on easier if they are warm....
> The weather here has been in the upper 60's lower 70's and rainy.
> I borrowed a heat gun from work, and preheated the overlays and the emblems after cleaning them (the emblems on the car) with alcohol and thouroughly drying them. I guess a hair dryer will work too, I just was using a heat gun at work, and thought, "Hey, I could use this on my days off!"
> 
> ...


I used my wife's hair dryer when doing my interior (I ordered a 4'x5' sheet of 3M Dinoc 3D Carbon) but on the emblems I just overlaid a rectangle and cut it out while it was on the car, no heat. I'll post pics later, it's raining now.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

G-Man, it looks like you and i were on the same page today, 



I did mine this afternoon too. I used Matte Black Scotchprint Vinyl i got off of Ebay, from a guy just 30 minutes from my house. I like the C/F look, but it reminds me too much of snake skin I want to do my diffuser panel next w/ the Black, but just as you, Father Nature had other plans today. BTW, yours looks sweet- Dan


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

SeanM402 said:


> I noticed on the back of your car that you have an RS and 1.4 badge. Is that something new for 2012 or did you add them yourself.


I added the RS and 1.4iTi badges myself. The RS I ordered off the internet, and the 1.4iTi is from the Holden Cruze line (Australia). Makes it "me"!



dacruze said:


> G-Man, it looks like you and i were on the same page today,
> 
> 
> 
> I did mine this afternoon too. I used Matte Black Scotchprint Vinyl i got off of Ebay, from a guy just 30 minutes from my house. I like the C/F look, but it reminds me too much of snake skin I want to do my diffuser panel next w/ the Black, but just as you, Father Nature had other plans today. BTW, yours looks sweet- Dan


That does look good on the white! ...you know what they say..."great minds..." LOL! Now if you were lighting your trunk today, that would be a real coincidence! And yes...it's raining off and on here thru Saturday according to our local weather wizards.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Macman said:


> Not to get too far off topic, but the original time was said 5 days, not including weekends, now it's more like 7 week days. it's killing me and I hate the rental.


Keep us posted...have some bows waiting for her when she gets home!!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I like it, looks good!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> I like it, looks good!


Thanks Nick....Love the T/A avatar...I need to post up some pics of my '96. She's my toy/project. Back burnered right now because of the Cruze.

I got plans, but those plans will need more $$$ than are available right now. Maybe said plans can be executed before I retire!LOL...


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol, I know that feeling, i just picked up an 88GTA and am already mapping out how best to spend my 401K money. May as well since it is all going down the tubes with the stock market anyway. LMK if you need anything for the 96, I have connections up the wazoo


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah, My 401K us floundering too! I may tap your resources for anything that comes up....although it will be a while...LOL! I've already poured over $1200 into the Cruze....that's 20% of my Procharger! Sucks when I think of it that way, but driving the Cruze daily....I get to enjoy those investments more regularly.


----------



## ManthaBurner (Jul 4, 2011)

After looking at how the CF bowties look on Red, White and my Silver I have to say I think Red does look the best for the contrast. I didn't use any heat for mine either, just cleaned the bowties, layed flat and cut along the edges with the smooth tip of a steak knife.... I know, I know, but I didn't have any spare sharp blades for my utility knife.

I will be "modeling" my car with pics of everything soon when the weather finally get nice and sunny again.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

ManthaBurner said:


> I will be "modeling" my car with pics of everything soon when the weather finally get nice and sunny again.


LOL! Nice and Sunny may not happen here until this weekend!


----------



## ManthaBurner (Jul 4, 2011)

If the forecast is accurate..... which it never is in Wisconsin, I should be able to get a few good pics later today. Got a little list of things to hit that i have done thus far. Still need the wife to help me with CF wrapping the interior pieces cause to be honest... I really suck at anything that requires any "crafts" skill lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

(dont mean to thread jack) These are without using heat, just wiping down the surface with a towel, putting on the vinyl and cutting it while on the car. The only thing I used the heat for was inside on the trim. Also, sorry it's all dirty, rain hasn't allowed me to clean it in awhile, lol.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good job Boats! Love the interior wrap.
I started the thread...it involves CF bowties/overlays....don't see how it's threadjacking....nice post!


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

I think it's safe to say, we're all pretty good w/ vinyl. I was shocked at how easy it was blacking out my bowties. I did'nt use any heat at all, no bubbles or anything. The ScotchPrint (3M) said it as air release technology, which did excellent. Can't wait to do my diffuser and install my exhaust tip, so mine will look like what Boats did for me on Photoshop. -Dan


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Thats a seriously good job on them interior panels. Did you disassemble anything to get your end result? You bought a sheet of vinyl and cut out the interior as well?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Good job Boats! Love the interior wrap.
> I started the thread...it involves CF bowties/overlays....don't see how it's threadjacking....nice post!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

All of the interior trim just pops right out and yes, I just bought the sheet of vinyl and cut it. That actually was my first attempt at using vinyl and I love how it came out! I've gotten a bunch of compliments on it.

Nick, you are my hero, lmao.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Cool thanks boats.


gman19 said:


>


It's ok the threadjack is over. You may now resume normal on topic discussion of the CF bowties Gman originally started the thread for!:goodjob:
ccasion14:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

NBrehm said:


>


:lol::th_SmlyROFL:....Gottal Love it!!


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

G-Man, maybe it's me or the distance from your bowtie, is yours the carbon fiber finish or matte finish? To me it appears matte, but either way, it looks great. - Dan


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

dacruze said:


> G-Man, maybe it's me or the distance from your bowtie, is yours the carbon fiber finish or matte finish? To me it appears matte, but either way, it looks great. - Dan


They're Carbon Fiber....the lighting does make them look solid matte. I'll get some better photos tomorrow...weather is supposed to be more forgiving, so they say!


----------

